# Team Hybrids Demo Tickets



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

As alot of you guys know Team Hybrids has some of the best sounding cars out there in all of the competition associations and we want the world to know it! At the 2009 MECA(Nashville, Tn) and USACi Finals(Tulsa, OK) and we will be implementing a special deal for people that are interested in Hybrid Audio Technologies poducts....come by the Team Hybrids cars in the SQ lanes at finals for more info...listen and enjoy!!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Very cool Dave. Thanks for sharing with DIYMA.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Dave,
Who all from your team do you expect to be there? I might try to make it out to this and would like to hear some of your setups.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

nice, really wish I could make it out there.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

And to think, I got the nickel tour of one car and bummed a smoke for the price of the walk to the parking lot.  hehehe.. Thanks Hajji.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

does that include free food?


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

Let's see....We are going to have:
Myself(of course)-Master Class
Ramos(Raymond Moyer)-Street Class
John Marsh-SQ2(2 seat SQ)
Chris Lacombe-ModEx class
Andrew Mitchell-Ameteur Class
Cory Bradley-Stock class
and Jack Everett-ModEx class


----------



## redgst97 (Mar 12, 2008)

Its on the interwebs now....I guess I "have" to go....


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

**Bump**


----------



## pdqwrx (Aug 1, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

the demo ticket promotion was a BIG hit...alot of people gave our cars a good listening and I hope they take advantage of the deal....


----------

